# Funny bathroom habits



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Mildred cracks me up. I have to share this.

I've noticed that she's started to poop in a certain spot in her cage, as far away from her hut as possible. I've also noticed that whenever ANYTHING new gets put in her cage, or when she's introduced to something new, she poops on it. Seriously. This is what she does - "*Sniff...* *Sniff...* *Poop.*" When I got an old towel to lay down for when she has play/exploring time, she pooped on it. When I got her a new jingly cat toy to put in her cage at night, she sniffed it once and pooped on it. Literally, she pooped ON it. It's one of those log shaped toys that she can push around with her nose, but she somehow managed to poop ON it. :lol: 

And then there's her, "Leave me alone, Ma, I'm poopin'!" face. I think she gets really mad at me when I catch her pooping, because I laugh hysterically and try to muffle it, but I just snort and shake because I'm trying to not be too loud and scare her. Her pooping face is so gosh darn funny.

So, when she has decided that she's going to... take a dump, her visor quills go down juuust a little bit. Then she spreads her back legs and puts her front feet RIGHT next to each other. Her tail goes up a little... then she holds completely. still. Until she's positive that everything is out. She holds so still that I can kiss her nose, touch her tummy, anything. All the while, she has this look of pure determination on her precious face. I swear, her eyebrows are furrowed when she poos. I won't be surprised if one of these times I see her tongue poking out a little bit. 

Thus far I have avoided poopy pictures as much as possible, but I'm gonna have to get one for you guys. :lol:


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

What a great story! I would love to see a picutre of her "pooping". Thank you for sharing!
Violet's mommy


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I agree, i would love to see her "Leave me alone, Ma, I'm poopin'!" face.
I always know when dexter's about to poop cuz he runs around like a happy guy, then stops, makes this face :shock: raises his tail... and the rest is history


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
That's just wrong. Wrong!
:lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I know it's an icky post, but after you get pooped on 4754267964 times, it just becomes amusing. I tried to get a picture tonight but the stupid flash didn't go off and she stopped going potty lol.

Dexter sounds silly! I think he may be the most recent addition on my "To Steal" list.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

:lol: that is just too funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Tha's soo funny AND gross!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

:shock: That is so icky, but funny :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

This thread is too funny/perfectly timed, because yesterday I inadvertently captured Regina's poopoo face in a picture! My sister and I were taking pictures of Regina outside for Larry's photo contest. They were at the top of the slide on our old jungle gym, and I took this picture:










Note the face:








"I iz pooping."

I didn't realize it until immediately after, when my sister yelled "Aah! She pooped and peed!"

Reaction shot:









:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: his little face in the reaction shot.. "you didnt get any on you did you? so sorry!" :mrgreen:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Those pictures depict my Mildred just perfectly. The front feet right next to each other, the look of concentration. :lol: So flippen cute!


----------

